# Comfy Dog



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it's safe to say that Dallas has made himself at home 































And here's Tynan after a bath, all frizzy. (The flash makes a black dog look horrible, lol)
You don't really notice how thick Tynan's neck is until he's collarless


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love Dallas....he's so handsome!


----------



## Akita (Mar 31, 2011)

*Queen Tuna of the Great White North*

:canada:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

He looks as comfy as comfy gets!  What kind of dog is Dallas? He's adorable!  I love big dogs.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

AdrianVall said:


> He looks as comfy as comfy gets!  What kind of dog is Dallas? He's adorable!  I love big dogs.


Dallas is a Saint Bernard/Great Dane mix. :smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So cute! He looks nice & comfy.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Comfy, happy and well loved pooch! Love it!


----------

